# Game-Related Music Threads and Links



## Mark CMG (Sep 12, 2006)

Game-Related Music Threads and Links -

scary music 

Perform and Bardic Music

DnD Background Music Revisited - OA Edition

Music in your sessions? 

Music in your sessions 2! 

Songs + Music Videos = DM Inspiration!

Music in your sessions (#3) 

Bardic Music Help

Fellowship of the Ring Music

d&d and music

Who Uses Music in their Game?

Background Music 

[OT] A KNIGHT'S TALE: Um, what's up with that?

Yet another request for music links

My Fantasy Music

Circus Music?

Ever Write music for your game?

Fantasy Music

Your DND music soundtrack

Character names from popular music 

Question about background music 

Music for my new campaign.

Music in your games

what music for a modern game in Savannah, GA

Free background music for games

D&D Music / Soundtracks?

Free background music for games (revives)

A Little Dice Music 

What is your Gaming Music 

The Enchiridion of Mystic Music 

Request: Looking for the old Music thread

How important is Music in your games?

Bardic music contest

Post your favorite mood music...

Music for the Schools of Magic

The Greatest of RPG music

Music?

free rpg music online? 

Background music for games

mood music

Written Music: how and when did it began ?

Background music or no?

Anime Music Videos 

Mood music & FR

Creepy Game Music

Background music

Music resource

Creepy atmospheric music for gaming?

Halloween music

Seeking More Good D&D Music

Atmospheric Music

Music and gaming, setting the mood

Challenge me - Mood Music

Bilbo Baggins Music Video!

Looking for Music for Game, any help?

GAMING MUSIC! - Make your choice!

Battle Music?

Gaming music

Need help with D&D music

role playing music

A Bard's Music?

Background music? (Soundtracks)

Music for a game 

Classical Music

Bards and healing magic?

CREATING Game Music

Classical Music for DnD...

Music Suggestions for a Gothic Horror game

Need a good source of music 

Enhancing out the Campaign: Background Music 

Need dark, gothic-feel music

the importance of music and story-telling in a fantasy-setting

Spy music 

Looking for Pirate Music 

bardic music - magic vs. talent?

Two MP3's of D&D music 

Spycraft or spy music?

DnD Music Compilation

Scene setting music?

Mood music for a crypt needed

GM Hold Music

Character Theme Songs... 

What price bardic music?

Adventure Ideas from Songs 

What free video game soundtracks make good RPG music?

Music to "role" by

Background music for Mechanus

Cue the Choir

soundtracks

I need a weird song I can take literally

http://www.enworld.org/forum/general-rpg-discussion/246663-some-good-gaming-music.html#post4583365

Free background music for games (revives)

Spooky Music 

4e Battle Music! My Dilemma 

The Warhammer Soundtrack of choice? 

Music to Play Pathfinder By?

http://www.enworld.org/forum/media-...sterns-horror-your-music-recommendations.html

http://www.enworld.org/forum/general-rpg-discussion/274024-theme-song-challenge.html

http://www.enworld.org/forum/general-rpg-discussion/265594-music-gaming-table.html

http://www.enworld.org/forum/genera...73-background-music-your-gaming-sessions.html

http://www.enworld.org/forum/d-d-le...sic-spells-insipration-3-5-a.html#post5210881

http://www.enworld.org/forum/genera...dtracks-game-music-yes-again.html#post5210875

http://www.enworld.org/forum/4e-discussion/288544-dark-sun-music.html

http://www.enworld.org/forum/general-rpg-discussion/273851-i-need-music-ruined-city.html

http://www.enworld.org/forum/general-rpg-discussion/241571-rock-combat-music.html

http://www.enworld.org/forum/media-...alien-bizarre-sounding-music.html#post5338996

http://www.enworld.org/forum/general-rpg-discussion/295798-guide-music-your-campaign.html

http://www.enworld.org/forum/genera...-music-99-darkest-pieces-classical-music.html

http://www.enworld.org/forum/plots-places/298631-race-music.html

http://www.enworld.org/forum/general-rpg-discussion/247230-music-d-d-races.html

Pirate music!

http://www.enworld.org/forum/d-d-legacy-discussion/305306-epic-music-campaign.html

http://www.enworld.org/forum/genera...90-en-world-lets-compile-list-boss-music.html

http://www.enworld.org/forum/media-...ff/315484-castle-filkenstein.html#post5755334

http://www.enworld.org/forum/genera...l-minas-tirith-constantinople-soundtrack.html

http://www.enworld.org/forum/general-rpg-discussion/307864-filk-you-en-world.html

http://www.enworld.org/forum/general-rpg-discussion/318562-background-music-spelljammer-game.html

http://www.enworld.org/forum/general-rpg-discussion/328732-d-d-song-competition.html

http://www.enworld.org/forum/showthread.php?330454-Steampunk-Music

http://www.enworld.org/forum/showthread.php?329452-Desert-setting-music

Add more if you have any, please.  Thanks!


----------



## jodyjohnson (Feb 18, 2007)

This is a huge help.

Thanks Mark


----------



## Hussar (Feb 18, 2007)

Sweetness and light.  That's bloody fantastic.


----------



## Aus_Snow (Feb 18, 2007)

Thanks for doing this. Excellent idea. 

I hope this list gets put somewhere (other than within Google's range).


----------



## xmanii (Apr 2, 2007)

Sweet!


----------



## Ry (Apr 2, 2007)

My contribution

Cue the Choir


----------



## Mark CMG (Jun 1, 2008)

Adding a new one!

I need a weird song I can take literally


----------



## dragonlordofpoondari (Jun 12, 2008)

Cool thread, Mark. Here are the ones you asked me to post. Now I have to get busy checking all these out ...

Free background music for games (revives)
Spooky Music 
4e Battle Music! My Dilemma 
The Warhammer Soundtrack of choice? 
Music to Play Pathfinder By?


----------



## Mark CMG (Oct 17, 2009)

Adding yet one more - http://www.enworld.org/forum/general-rpg-discussion/265594-music-gaming-table.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Oct 17, 2009)

Great thread!
_
*subscribe*_


----------



## Saracenus (Apr 7, 2010)

***BUMP***

For the guy who started the new music thread...


----------



## weem (Apr 7, 2010)

I have a Rhapsody account (paid version) and there I have set up many folders for various themes (battle etc).

Rather than list out too much, I'll just put down a few...

*1. Sherlock Holmes Sountrack*

This one is pretty new of course. The soundtrack to the movie was great (the sound in general really) and much of this is perfect for games, especially quirky city themed stuff. I dig it. Here is a sample...

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6XG7ljnDC-I[/ame]

*2. Rome Total War Soundtrack*

This soundtrack came with the game and is amazing. I have used this many many times in games. It has stuff that can be used in various situations, not just battles, etc. Here is one sample...

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IWnYpulvSBI[/ame]

*3. A lot of Hans Zimmer stuff*

Hans Zimmer did the Sherlock Holmes soundtrack, but he has obvisouly done others - particularly some that work very well with games including soundtracks for...

- The Dark Knight
- The Last Samurai
- Gladiator
- Batman Begins
- The Da Vinci Code
- and more

Also, if you are looking for something creepy/eerie, check out the soundtrack for the Ring/The Ring 2 (also by Hans Zimmer)

*4. Bill Brown* - has done some amazing video game and film soundtracks, etc. Here's a sample of his...

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9OMf8Ny8xZQ[/ame]



Anyway, for those without paid accounts to get at music that easily, youtube is actually a really good resource. You can find a LOT of music there, including some of the ones mentioned by me here, and by others as well I'm sure.


----------



## beldar1215 (Apr 7, 2010)

I'm looking for music to use for a Deadlands game. Any ideas?

Beldar


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Apr 7, 2010)

By way of coincidence, there was recently a thread on just that very subject: http://www.enworld.org/forum/media-...sterns-horror-your-music-recommendations.html


----------



## Ahzad (Jun 13, 2010)

I'm looking for some music, instrumental ideally of some ominous tribal drum type stuff. I want to use it for encounters in the Pictish Wilderness or the Black Kingdoms in Conan. Got the Conan soundtrack and the music from the Age of Conan MMO. Thanks.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jun 13, 2010)

This may sound odd, but check out the work of the taiko drum group, Kodo.

They're Japanese, but their drumwork is impeccable and visceral enough that you should be able to sub one of their songs for any kind of tribal feel you want.


----------



## Ahzad (Jun 13, 2010)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> This may sound odd, but check out the work of the taiko drum group, Kodo.
> 
> They're Japanese, but their drumwork is impeccable and visceral enough that you should be able to sub one of their songs for any kind of tribal feel you want.




 I forgot all about the Kodo drummers and I've been to see them


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jun 14, 2010)

A couple more that have popped up:

http://www.enworld.org/forum/d-d-le...sic-spells-insipration-3-5-a.html#post5210881

http://www.enworld.org/forum/genera...dtracks-game-music-yes-again.html#post5210875


----------



## Mark CMG (Jun 14, 2010)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> A couple more that have popped up:
> 
> http://www.enworld.org/forum/d-d-le...sic-spells-insipration-3-5-a.html#post5210881
> 
> http://www.enworld.org/forum/genera...dtracks-game-music-yes-again.html#post5210875





Thanks.  I'll add those to the top.


----------



## Burchard (Aug 8, 2010)

This is a gaming song we wrote while reflecting on our youth and our early years of gaming back in the mid 80's. I'm on bass and my buddy Aaron sings and plays the guitar.

Fourth Level Fighter

Here's a version with drums and electric guitars

Free downloads and please pass it along!


----------



## Oryan77 (Aug 9, 2010)

Burchard said:


> This is a gaming song we wrote while......





Burchard said:


> http://www.enworld.org/forum/5274133-post19.html




There's no need to spam the forums with the same post in multiple threads. You want your band to be known as the guys with the cool background music, not the annoying band that has to spam to be heard.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Aug 14, 2010)

This one just popped up:
http://www.enworld.org/forum/4e-discussion/288544-dark-sun-music.html

And I didn't notice this one on the list, either:
http://www.enworld.org/forum/general-rpg-discussion/273851-i-need-music-ruined-city.html


----------



## Mark CMG (Aug 14, 2010)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> This one just popped up:
> http://www.enworld.org/forum/4e-discussion/288544-dark-sun-music.html
> 
> http://www.enworld.org/forum/general-rpg-discussion/273851-i-need-music-ruined-city.html





I'll add them.  Thanks!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Sep 14, 2010)

I think this one has been missed so far:

http://www.enworld.org/forum/general-rpg-discussion/241571-rock-combat-music.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Oct 2, 2010)

Here is another one:

http://www.enworld.org/forum/media-...alien-bizarre-sounding-music.html#post5338996


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Oct 25, 2010)

Another new music thread:

http://www.enworld.org/forum/general-rpg-discussion/295798-guide-music-your-campaign.html


----------



## Mark CMG (Oct 28, 2010)

Updated!  (Thanks for the assist!)


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Nov 20, 2010)

Another good one popped up:

http://www.enworld.org/forum/genera...-music-99-darkest-pieces-classical-music.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Dec 27, 2010)

A new thread:

http://www.enworld.org/forum/plots-places/298631-race-music.html

reminded me of an old thread:

http://www.enworld.org/forum/general-rpg-discussion/247230-music-d-d-races.html


----------



## Mark CMG (Jan 29, 2011)

I will add those now.  Thank, again, DA!


----------



## Orius (Feb 11, 2011)

Pirate music!


----------



## rgard (May 1, 2011)

'cause Danny told me to:

http://www.enworld.org/forum/d-d-legacy-discussion/305306-epic-music-campaign.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Dec 17, 2011)

Another for the list.

http://www.enworld.org/forum/genera...90-en-world-lets-compile-list-boss-music.html


----------



## Mark CMG (Dec 17, 2011)

rgard said:


> 'cause Danny told me to:
> 
> http://www.enworld.org/forum/d-d-legacy-discussion/305306-epic-music-campaign.html







Dannyalcatraz said:


> Another for the list.
> 
> http://www.enworld.org/forum/genera...90-en-world-lets-compile-list-boss-music.html





Thanks!  Added them both to the top post.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Dec 21, 2011)

Just a thought...have you considered adding the various filling threads to your database?

If so, here's your own thread, plus another:


http://www.enworld.org/forum/general-rpg-discussion/307864-filk-you-en-world.html

http://www.enworld.org/forum/media-...ff/315484-castle-filkenstein.html#post5755334


----------



## Mark CMG (Jan 7, 2012)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Just a thought...have you considered adding the various filling threads to your database?
> 
> If so, here's your own thread, plus another:
> 
> ...





Thanks.  Also, I added this excellent thread -

http://www.enworld.org/forum/genera...l-minas-tirith-constantinople-soundtrack.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Feb 20, 2012)

Another one: http://www.enworld.org/forum/genera...round-music-spelljammer-game.html#post5825218


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Sep 4, 2012)

This one could be full of filks...

http://www.enworld.org/forum/general-rpg-discussion/328732-d-d-song-competition.html


----------



## SonataMaginvox (Sep 22, 2012)

Wow, this is most generous of you to put this list together for everyone's benefit. Thanks


----------



## Mark CMG (Sep 22, 2012)

Thanks, Danny!  Consider them added! 




SonataMaginvox said:


> Wow, this is most generous of you to put this list together for everyone's benefit. Thanks





You're quite welcome.  Don't forget to bookmark it for future use.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Sep 23, 2012)

And another: http://www.enworld.org/forum/general-rpg-discussion/329452-desert-setting-music.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Oct 13, 2012)

Another for the list:

http://www.enworld.org/forum/tabletop-gaming/330454-steampunk-music.html


----------



## Mark CMG (Jun 7, 2014)

I've added a couple from Danny that hadn't been added yet, but I lost track of this thread a year and a half ago, so are there more to add that you know of?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jun 7, 2014)

Have you added any of the "What are you listening to?" threads?


----------



## Mark CMG (Jun 7, 2014)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Have you added any of the "What are you listening to?" threads?





I haven't but now that you mention it, they might be good.  Though I don't know if they are really "game-related" music threads.  Thoughts?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jun 8, 2014)

In retrospect, they probably don't qualify.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Nov 21, 2014)

A new one:

http://www.enworld.org/forum/showth...sic-for-gaming-sessions&p=6444986#post6444986


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Oct 11, 2015)

Another one:
http://www.enworld.org/forum/showthread.php?470346-Musical-Inspiration


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Dec 23, 2017)

A new one!
http://www.enworld.org/forum/showth...-a-RPG-(sci-fi-setting)&p=7306824#post7306824


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jan 2, 2018)

Another:
http://www.enworld.org/forum/showthread.php?608202-Share-your-background-music-playlists-resources


----------



## ATT_Turan (Jan 6, 2018)

Oh my gosh, this is amazing.


----------



## djrocket (Jan 16, 2018)

If someone need good recources with free sound effects,i share with u too https://freesound.org/ ; http://www.freesfx.co.uk/ ; https://www.audiomicro.com/free-sound-effects ; https://www.lucidsamples.com/free-sample-packs/181-free-sound-effects-sfx-pack.html


----------



## Mark CMG (May 16, 2020)

Anything to add?  Do folks have this thread bookmarked?  I hope this finds everyone well.  In some places people are now operating motor vehicles who were not even born when this thread was started.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (May 16, 2020)

I have this thread in my SIG!

While I’ve directed people here, I haven’t encountered many threads worth _adding_ to it.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Aug 26, 2020)

Another to add:








						Bardcore
					

So, in my tabletop games, I use Michael Ghelfi's sound effects files when DMing games, which adds a nice bit of ambience. (I actually bought several of his albums from Bandcamp, rather than have YouTube burst into my game with ads periodically -- the files are all 30 minutes long, after all.)...




					www.enworld.org


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Aug 1, 2021)

Background music playlists
					

How many of you use background music in your gaming sessions? I have found them to be an excellent way to create a strong atmosphere, much in the same way as underscore works in a film context. I have actually composed quite a lot of custom music and material for different campaigns and built...




					www.enworld.org


----------

